# New Forum By Caliber



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Just wondering how many would like to see some forums by caliber like:
45acp
.40
9mm
.357/38
.380

This way different topics could be discussed via caliber and crosscutting manufacturers
this could also help newbies in asking questions about calibers


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

No because a general forum allows one to discuss the different calibers offered in one model. For example, the Glock 19/17/22/23. You can cover all of those in one post. Making different forums would necessitate the poster to make multiple posts across multiple forum areas and follow multiple threads. No thanks.


----------



## dannyb (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree. That's what New to Handguns, General Semi Auto, and General Revolver (stand and salute when a general enters the room, son) are all about. 

I wouldn't like to see: "Well, I like shooting .357 but sometimes I shoot .38 or .38 +P and then there is 9... oops that's a different forum."


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I voted no since I think there already are enough forums here. Also, I agree that it can quickly become confusing for new shooters.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*+1 to Ptarmigan*

The last thing needed is another vehicle for caliber wars. Sorry, but since the Moro uprising and the advent of the .45ACP in that theater there have been "experts" basing thier assesment of weapons solely on caliber. With the plethora of handguns and calibers available the existing forums cover all aspects of caliber vairible. If there is a need for a discussion on a particular .380 ACP a new thread can be started and "let the discourse begin"! The difference in our society is that we are free to discuss our opinions, however generated freely and in fact encouraged to do so. A lot of forum members served so that we can make our case, whether or not others agree with the position. Idea is sound for caliber discussion, but let's use a thread, say like "9mm Speer Gold Dot vs. Federal Hydrashok". Where do you stand and what is your experience? Have a great holiday.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

No.

You know how many different calibers there are? Me neither...

Personally, I think having forums for different gun makers is a little much. I definitely don't want to see a few hundred caliber specific ones.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm with these guys I think we have plenty of sub catagories as it is.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Personally I think it's covered in the other forums. If there was caliber forums I'm sure I'd be in there but I find it interesting how the caliber talks go in the different manufacture forums. Like the 45 ACP around will always haunt the 1911 forums. A lot more 9mm people in the poly gun forums etc.

I do see what you are getting at though being one could see a forum just for 9mm and members chiming in about how their guns handle the round. Might be interesting. I can't make a vote on it.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I agree. I vote no. Caliber discussions can already fit in plenty of other sub-forums. General, Ammo, any of the Brand forums, etc.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

No....it just aint making any sense to me.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

but wouldn't it be great fun to argue how .40 s&w is better than 9mm on the 9mm forum and 45acp is better than both on the other 2 forums. sounds like fun. oh and can't forget how .380 is better than .308... wait... s^@%... wrong forum... as for my vote ill say no.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bad idea!

BTW: My wife and I will be away on vacation until next Saturday (the 6th). See you then...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

No.

We have enough sub-forums as it is. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.

Interesting to see that none of the people that voted "Yes", with the exception the OP (I'm assuming he voted "Yes" since it was his idea), chimed in with a reason for their vote.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Looks like No is winning this one....by the way...I vote NO also.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Every Now And Then I Come Up With Dumb Thoughts


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes, because all I shoot is .40S&W and would like to learn more about them.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

What would you like to know about the .40S&W caliber? I think the semi-auto forum would be a good place to ask such questions.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I voted no but according to the poll, there is a small demand in favor of caliber sub forums. I have a feeling that some of the people who voted yes would like to express their reasons but wont to avoid the possibility of being ridiculed.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

unpecador said:


> I voted no but according to the poll, there is a small demand in favor of caliber sub forums. I have a feeling that some of the people who voted yes would like to express their reasons but wont to avoid the possibility of being ridiculed.


I think you are right. I would like to hear why some voted yes. There may be some good arguments in favor of such forums.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

On the other hand, maybe some people who voted yes have no valid reason and just wanted to stir the pot.


----------



## m3coupe4me (Aug 18, 2008)

As a newbie, I like the idea. As I explore each caliber and get familiar with different handguns at the range, I would find it useful and informative.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

No

We have at least 1/2 newbie per day ask "What caliber should I buy" or near equivelant. I believe those threads provide more than sufficient coverage of the subject.

:smt083


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

The search fuction can be used.....right?


----------



## Idok (Oct 3, 2007)

the real question is, what caliber of ammo do you use in a caliber war?


:anim_lol::buttkick::smt033


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I think it would be too repetetive... and redundant too.

Jeff


----------

